# Finally got into em



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Caught these 2 on a frog crankbait caught 5 bass in 2 days of fishin but they were all over 1 lb biggest was 2lbs.



















Will post more pics when i get em


----------



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

dude go up to the ruby marshes man we got 80 bass in 1 day will post pic the biggest one we got was 5lbs


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Ive been there and were goin up again this year


----------

